# Versus Channel Number Change for Directv



## jch2112

Versus is now channel 603 on Directv. To all you guys who have your DVR set to record cycling as a series, you will have to reprogram your DVR settings. 

I wonder if the channel number change is due to the upcoming HD roll out.


----------

